# Puppy collar and lead or harness and lead?



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

We're getting our poo pup a week today so the serious puppy shopping has begun!!

My previous dogs (growing up) had harnesses round their body with a lead attached when going for walks, rather than a lead attached to their collar as they used to have breathing problems. Having not had a puppy for many many years, I was wondering if you bought your pup a collar and lead? Or do you attach the lead to a harness around the body?

Should I get a short lead for a puppy rather than the extendable types?

Sorry if I sound a bit clueless... X


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello, such exciting times getting everything ready. With Lola (6 months now) I initially bought a collar and short lead and an extender too. When we started puppy training the instructor said don't use extenders as they encourage them to pull on the lead. I haven't used it since but it looks like she is coming into season so I might use it now! When she was about 4.5 months I bought an Xtradog fleece harness for her as she was starting to pull on the lead and it seemed to help, also it is lovely and soft for her. Not sure if that helps at all!! Happy shopping x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my ginger is just 4 months now ,and i have her on a collar and leash ,i have and extender but have not used it yet, and lately she is starting to pull some so today i got her a Kurgo tru fit harness but sorry to say i have not had a chance to try it out yet ,will let you know it it helps stop the pulling ok. it is a good and exciting time ,,when you get a new puppy ,lots of love to you and her ,,,,,,SL


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Bought Oscar a harness when we first got him and he grew out of it in 6 weeks and he's still growing!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've always just used collars and leads, I bought a harness for Mable but never used it as it took too long to untwist it and work out which bit went where..... Der


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly has a collar and lead and following puppy training class learnt to walk beautifully to heal (although she still gets overexcited at times and tries to pull). I was told that dogs can pull more with a harness as they can pull against their chest and shoulders which are stronger rather than their neck. Don't know how true that is. 

We have an extending lead but I tend not to use it. I prefer a short lead as you have more control. When I have used it I've just found myself tangled as Lolly runs round thinking she's off lead!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I just used training collars (now we've mostly left those) and 4 or 6 foot leads when 'lo was young. If we're biking though I do have a harness that attaches at the back. I don't much like flexie leads, they cause nasty rope burn and teach the dog that to have constant pressure on their neck is fine.


----------

